# Tenancy Agreements



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, was over enjoying the sun this past week and now back in wet, windy cold Wales, we were lucky to find a nice 4bed Villa to rent long term while we over there but did not have time to sort the tenancy agreement out, the agent we are looking at doing this deal with has agreed with the owner to 'hold' the property for us until Feb next year when we will be over there, however to do this she wants the following:
1/ Deposit - 1 months payment, usual I know
2/ 3 months payments to show our commitment to the owner.

I have no contract yet, obviously not paid the monies yet, is this sort of request the usual or are we being 'lead down the path'?

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Before I rip into the suggestion that they want 2/3 months "in good faith" how long is the rent for, how much are they charging and where?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, 12 month agreement with renew option with a max increase of 7% the villa is 4 bed with pool part furnished in lower Peyia. The idea of the 3in advance is to show willing as they are holdinf the property for us until feb 2011. Cost per month with pool maintenance is €950 per month.

Steve


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, 12 month agreement with renew option with a max increase of 7% the villa is 4 bed with pool part furnished in lower Peyia. The idea of the 3in advance is to show willing as they are holdinf the property for us until feb 2011. Cost per month with pool maintenance is €950 per month.
> 
> Steve


I guess they are asking for the 3 months so that if you don t take it in Feb they will have had the interim money .......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is perfectly acceptable to ask for the 3 months as you could change your mind and they will have lost 3 months rental. 
The price is ok for a 4 bedroom with pool maintenance included.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> It is perfectly acceptable to ask for the 3 months as you could change your mind and they will have lost 3 months rental.
> The price is ok for a 4 bedroom with pool maintenance included.


I think prices are coming down so quickly for rentals - you re in the business what do you think ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> I think prices are coming down so quickly for rentals - you re in the business what do you think ?


Without actually seeing the place I couldn't say with accuracy but for a 4 bedroom property with pool maintenance included it sounds ok to me.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

My point of view is if they thought they could rent it earlier they would not have held it for you until Feb and lose 3 months rent in the interim. However my knowledge of Peyia and the level of demand for villas there is zero, maybe just meet in the middle and pay 1 to 2 month's rent in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> My point of view is if they thought they could rent it earlier they would not have held it for you until Feb and lose 3 months rent in the interim. However my knowledge of Peyia and the level of demand for villas there is zero, maybe just meet in the middle and pay 1 to 2 month's rent in advance.


Not good advice. This is the time for people looking for rentals over the winter and if Steve has found a house he wants he would risk losing it and not being able to find one he likes as much.
We get a lot of enquiries for rentals but as we don't have many rentals (we specialise in sales) we have several rental agents we use and lately most of the good stuff is gone.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi everyone, was over enjoying the sun this past week and now back in wet, windy cold Wales, we were lucky to find a nice 4bed Villa to rent long term while we over there but did not have time to sort the tenancy agreement out, the agent we are looking at doing this deal with has agreed with the owner to 'hold' the property for us until Feb next year when we will be over there, however to do this she wants the following:
> 1/ Deposit - 1 months payment, usual I know
> 2/ 3 months payments to show our commitment to the owner.
> 
> ...


Steve where you from in Wales


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, live in a small village outside of Haverfordwest Pembrokeshire, but a Bolton lad at heart. Are you from Wales?
Were looked at a couple of houses up where you are located, fantastic views, how do you find it up there in the hills?

Steve


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi, live in a small village outside of Haverfordwest Pembrokeshire, but a Bolton lad at heart. Are you from Wales?
> Were looked at a couple of houses up where you are located, fantastic views, how do you find it up there in the hills?
> 
> Steve


Yes we re from Wales but not real Wales 

Kamares is ok but too far out for sure, better to be a bit further down the ways we just find it s such a trek to get anywhere from here lol

Are you going to be working as thats another factor to take into account

Having said all that Cyprus is a lovely place to live just be careful if you re not going to work as I find money appears to go less far here than in Wales re shopping and clothes etc

When I first lived abroad the rate was 1.80 as opposed to 1.15 big difference in buying power

HTH lane:


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Yes we re from Wales but not real Wales
> 
> Kamares is ok but too far out for sure, better to be a bit further down the ways we just find it s such a trek to get anywhere from here lol
> 
> ...


Will be moving over with our 10yr old online business, we lease and finance cars and vans for companies and sole traders in the UK, can do this anywhere where we can get broadband. The food prices look very similar to the uk, just fresher! Our business should provide a very decent income even after paying for the schooling and renting a property over there and paying the mortgage on the one in the UK. 
Britian is going through a very tough time and I believe its going to get even harder before it gets better, that's providing the current powers in charge go through with the promises relating to the benefit frauds and immigration. To many people claiming monies that they don't deserve or should noy be getting. If we were not one of the G8 countries I believe we would have been declared a bankrupt country....but that's enough of the political ranting!!
What's the weather like? Its raining again here!!!!!!
Steve


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Not good advice. This is the time for people looking for rentals over the winter and if Steve has found a house he wants he would risk losing it and not being able to find one he likes as much.
> We get a lot of enquiries for rentals but as we don't have many rentals (we specialise in sales) we have several rental agents we use and lately most of the good stuff is gone.


Fair enough, would you say it's not a tenants market then in Cyprus? Is demand still quite high?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Will be moving over with our 10yr old online business, we lease and finance cars and vans for companies and sole traders in the UK, can do this anywhere where we can get broadband. The food prices look very similar to the uk, just fresher! Our business should provide a very decent income even after paying for the schooling and renting a property over there and paying the mortgage on the one in the UK.
> Britian is going through a very tough time and I believe its going to get even harder before it gets better, that's providing the current powers in charge go through with the promises relating to the benefit frauds and immigration. To many people claiming monies that they don't deserve or should noy be getting. If we were not one of the G8 countries I believe we would have been declared a bankrupt country....but that's enough of the political ranting!!
> What's the weather like? Its raining again here!!!!!!
> Steve


Steve its ALWAYS raining in Wales 

I must be shopping in the wrong places as I really do think it is more expensive as when I go back to wales to visit i am always amazed how cheaply i can do a weeks shop compared to here - maybe it s me lol


----------

